

Brooklyn Man Robbed at Gunpoint for $1,100 in Bitcoin, Police Say - theophrastus
http://www.dnainfo.com/new-york/20150605/crown-heights/brooklyn-man-robbed-at-gunpoint-for-1100-bitcoin-police-say

======
theophrastus
It seems the rubber-hose-attack works for all forms of currency. Perhaps a
dual pass-phrase system is needed, one with a time-delay boomerang
functionality?

